# Murray Streeter F1 - Value, Help Please



## 1974gt4 (Mar 28, 2016)

Ladies and Gents,

Looking to sell this bike, it's super clean, very very good paint, just a small as in a few mm's damage to the bar tape,

straight and unmolested

Values, please?

415-259-7471


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 28, 2016)

Could you post the serial number on the left rear dropout. If it is a real F-1 Streeter the price will be higher then one that was built. A great looking bike. Does the chain guard have a decal or is it painted on? Do you know if the bike has been repainted? All things that make a big difference in the price.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi I am interested.  I can be reached at 847-401-1332  Jaxon  If you are interested I don't want to step on your toes since you replied first.  Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 28, 2016)

jrcarz said:


> Hi I am interested.  I can be reached at 847-401-1332  Jaxon  If you are interested I don't want to step on your toes since you replied first.  Let me know. Thanks




I was just trying to help out on it. You can go for it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 1974gt4 (Mar 28, 2016)

bone stock, pls see additional pictures.


----------



## 1974gt4 (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't 100% know that this paint is original because I didn't have custody of it from day one...however, n-o-n-e of the tell tale painting clues are present. The breeches in paint show how it was painted to bear metal..you folks are the experts...

thanks for the interest.


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice To See You Made It To The CABE.
Sam , S.F. Bay Area


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe I am interested a little in it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 30, 2016)

Cool bike, when you determine a price please post it in the Sell-Trade forum

http://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade.4/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bump-rule-changes.85736/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/marking-your-thread-as-sold.59628/


----------



## 1974gt4 (Apr 4, 2016)

listed in classifieds

looking to get $650 for this outstanding example.


----------



## 1974gt4 (Apr 8, 2016)

sold ! 
thank you


----------

